# Separar valores de una celda



## wsp (Jun 10, 2003)

Espero me puedan ayudar si es que esto es posible.. yo quiero suponer que si.. 
tengo celdas con nombres y apellidos.. quiero separarlas en tres celdas diferentes ejemplo

A1 JUAN PEREZ AGUILAR

Y quiero que sean 

A2 JUAN
A3 PEREZ
A4 AGUILAR

Es esto posible? se puede hacer? agradecere la ayuda...


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jun 10, 2003)

Hola, bienvenido !

Lo más fácil sería utilizar Datos | Texto en Columnas, con el espacio como separador, y después hacer un Pegado Especial | Transponer de las celdas separadas...


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jun 10, 2003)

Recibí un PM diciendo que no estaba claro mi sugerencia.  Pero, no sé exactamente qué parte... el uso de Texto en Columnas ? (Está en el menú Datos, se escoge "Delimitados" en el primer paso, "Espacio" en el segundo, en el tercero se hace click en "B1" en donde dice "Destino", y listo ! hacer clic en Aceptar y la celda queda separada...

Ahora, se seleccionan esas celdas "nuevas", se copian.

Ahora, se selecciona A2, Edición | Pegado Especial, y se marca la opción de "Transponer", y listo !


----------



## wsp (Jun 11, 2003)

muchas gracias!! ahora si ya le entendi..


----------

